# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  اهداف الدورى الاسبانى والدورى الايطالى والدورى الانجليزى 2011 /2012

## امير الصمت

[CENTER]  اخوانى واخواتى الكرام اعضاء وزوار
 المنتدى المغربى المحمول
تابعوا معنا  فى هدا الموضوع الإثارة والمتعة في تغطية 
اقوى الدوريات الاوربية

----------


## GSM-AYA

اهداف مباراة ليفانتي ضد ريال مدريد ضمن الجوله الرابعه من الدوري الاسباني 2011 .2012  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

اهداف برشلونة 8 و أوساسونا 0الدوري الاسباني 2011-2012  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

ريال سوسيداد 2 - 2 برشلونه
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة ريال مدريد vs خيتافي 4-2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled_moon

شكرااا أخي على الأهداف الرائعة

----------


## امير الصمت

*الدورى الايطالى 2011/2012* *   اهداف مباراة نابولي 3+1 ميلان 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*الدورى الانجليزى 2011/2012    
Blackburn 4 - 3 Arsenal  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## امير الصمت

*   Manchester United Vs Chelsea 3-1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

* 
اهداف فالنسيا وبرشلونة 2-2 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

*المرحلة الرابعة من الدوري الايطالي   
اهداف مباراة اي سي ميلان ضد اودينيزي 1-1  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

* يوفينتوس  وبولونيا 1-1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وفيما يلي نتائج المباريات الأخرى:
كييفو فيرونا - نابولي (0:1)
ليتشي - أتالانتا (2:1)
باليرمو - كالياري (2:3)
فيورنتينا - بارما (0:3)
تشيزينا - لاتسيو (2:1).*

----------


## امير الصمت

الدورى الاسبانى  الجولة الخامسة 2011/2012   ريال مدريد 6-2 رياو فاليكانو (اهداف اللقاء)   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!

----------


## امير الصمت

*Barcelona Vs Atletico Madrid 5-0*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

الدوري الايطالي الجولة الخامسة 2011  انتر ميلان vs بولونيا 3- 1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

الدوري الايطالي الجولة الخامسة 2011  ميلان و  تشيزينا  1_0  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

هدف روما على بارما 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة يوفنتوس و كاتانيا -الكالتشيو2011 
1_1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

البريميرليغ2011  *اهداف مباراة مانشيستر يونايتد و ستوك سيتي 1_1* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراة ارسنال ضد بولتون* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة مانشيستر سيتي وايفرتون 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراة تشيلسي و سوانزي* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اهداف مباراة ليفربول و ولفرهامتون*

----------


## امير الصمت

اسبانيول × ريال مدريد 0-4 [اهداف اللقاء
الجولة الخامسة]     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

Barcelona Vs Sporting Gijon 1-0   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*الجولة الخامسة :  اي سي ميلان 0 - 2 يوفنتوس  الدوري الإيطالي*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

ريال مدريد 4 - 1 ريال بتيس (اهداف اللقاء الجولة السادسة  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراة برشلونة & راسينج سانتادير*  *3-0* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **

----------


## dalitog_01

_مشكور ياغالى على الاهداف والمتابعة_

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراة ملقا ضد ريال مدريد 0-4 *  
الأسبوع التاسع من الدوري الإسباني  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*ضربة جزاء برشلونة الضائعة وطرد لاعبين لإشبيلية* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مباراة غرناطة & برشلونة 0-1 المرحلة الـ10 *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*ريال مدريد ضد  فياريال 3-0 المرحلة الـ10*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*سوسيداد vs ريال مدريد 0-1 المرحلة الـ11*  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRB6XOFR2Ro&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL*

----------


## امير الصمت

*برشلونة & مايوركا 5-0*  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ET156I7okc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL*

----------


## امير الصمت

ريال مدريد & أوساسونا 7-1 المرحلة الـ12 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*
ريال مدريد و اتلتيكو مدريد 4_1*  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_YmGP-izRI&feature=player_embedded*

----------


## امير الصمت

خيتافي 1 - 0 برشلونه .  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف برشلونة في أوساسونا                        *     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف ريال مدريد ومالاجا                        *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*  أوساسونا 3-2 برشلونةالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير الصمت

برشلونة 2-1 أتليتيكو مدريد
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*هدف رونالدو بالكعب علي رايو فاليكانو* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مبارة ارسنال 5 - 2 توتنهام (الدورى الانجليزى )2011 /2012*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف مبارة برشلونة 5 - 3 غرناطة* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*أهداف مباراة ريال مدريد - اتليتكو مدريد 4-1 11/4/2012  *  
الجولة 33  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

* اهداف مباراة برشلونة 4- 0 خيتافي  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## امير الصمت

*اهداف برشلونة وريال مدريد 1-2*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

